# I don't think the seller crunched the #'s on this one. Selling tank bike for a loss.



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2019)

$47 BIN and Free expedited Priority mail shipping! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=124028593381


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 31, 2019)

Someone took them up on it. Interested if a CABER got this and even more interested if the seller bailed or it was a scam-free shipping, no feedback, stupid low price, etc.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 31, 2019)

ebay is hard for some people.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 31, 2019)

The seller has 0 feedback; doubt that transaction will ever be completed.  Kinda like the fella on here who bought the Chinese bike motor shipping from China for $27.  I wonder how that one worked out? I


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 31, 2019)

This ad was was missing at least a zero, plus the zero seller. Too many zero's for me to mess with.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2019)

Did anyone notice the beautiful luxury condo that bike was sitting in? I'd guess  that the seller has plenty of money and could easily give the bike away and pay for shipping out of his pocket. 
West Virginia? Ha!


----------



## 1motime (Dec 31, 2019)

But  But  But.........FREE SHIPPING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phantom (Dec 31, 2019)

Could have at least made a brake band with a twisted piece from a coat hanger.....done that before when I was a kid.


----------

